# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  التداوى بالأعشاب(الطب البديل): الكزبرة

## هيثم الفقى

الكزبرة

Coriander
الاسم العلمي : Coriander sativum
العائلة : المظلية 
تعرف باسم: الكسبرة، تقد، تقدة، ثاو
الجزء المستخدم : الأوراق والبذور والزيت.

نبات عشبي حولي ذو رائحة عطرية قوية يصل ارتفاعه إلى 50 سم له أوراق علوية دقيقة التقطيع وأزهار صغيرة بيضاء أو قرنفلية اللون وتعطي ثماراً دائرية صغيرة صفراء الى بنية اللون وتعتبر الكزبرة من التوابل المشهورة.

الموطن الأصلي لبنات الكزبرة: تنتشر في بلدان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط كما تزرع في الهند وأمريكا الجنوبية وأوروبا.

المكونات الفعالة في الكزبرة: تحتوي الكزبرة على زيت طيار وأهم مركباته اللينالول، والبورنيول وبارا سايمن، والكافور، والجيرانيول والليمونين والفاباينين، كما تحتوي على زيوت دهنية وكومارينات وفلافونيدات وفثاليدات وبوتاسيوم وكالسيوم ومغنسيوم وحديد وفيتامين (C).

ماذا قال الأقدمون عن الكزبرة؟
تستخدم الكزبرة في كل أنحاء آسيا وشمال أفريقيا وأوروبا منذ أكثر من 2000سنة قبل الميلاد وقد عثر علماء الآثار في مصر على سلتين من ثمار الكزبرة في مقبرة توت عنخ آمون. كما كانت الكزبرة تقدم كهدايا في المقابر الفرعونية.

وقد ذكر "بليني" أن أفضل أنواع الكزبرة التي ترد إلى إيطاليا كانت من مصر ولقد ذكرت الكزبرة في بردية ايبرس 17مرة وفي بردية برلين ثلاث مرات وجاءت أيضاً في بردية هيرست، والدليل على أهمية الكزبرة من الناحية العلاجية انها ذكرت في سفر الخروج من التوراه.

وقد وصلت الكزبرة إلى الصين أثناء حكم سلالة هان عام 202قبل الميلاد ويصف بلينوس استخدامها من أجل القروح المنتشرة ومرض الخصيتين والحرقة والجمرة وتقرح الأذنين وتدفق الدمع من العينين وعند ازدياد حليب النساء أيضاً.

وكان أطباء الفراعنة ينسبون للكزبرة خاصية طرد الديدان من الأمعاء والإكثار منها يستخدم كمنوم وقد جاءت الكزبرة في بردية هيرست ضمن وصفه لعلاج موضعي للكسور ومسكناً موضعياً لحالات التهابية متهيجة ولعلاج سقوط الرحم وإزالة الاضطرابات وطرد الغازات.

وقال جالينوس "عصارة الكزبرة مع اللبن تسكن كل ضربان شديد". وقال أبو بكر الرازي "الكزبرة نافعة ضد حالات التبول مرات كثيرة وتقطير البول والإصابة بالبرد. كما أنها مفيدة لحالات حموضة المعدة.

وقال ابن سينا "الكزبرة تنفع الأورام الحارة مع الاسفيداج والخل ودهن الورد مع العسل والزيت للشري والنار الفارسي".

وقال ابن البيطار "الكزبرة تساعد المعدة على الهضم، أما الكزبرة الخضراء فهي تضر بمريض الربو".

وقال داود الانطاكي "الكزبرة أجودها الحديث الضارب إلى الصفرة ولا فرق فيها بين شامي ومصري بل ربما كان المصري أجود.. وهي تحبس القئ وتمنع العطش والقروح والحكة أكلاً وطلاءً بالزيت ومزجها بالسكر يشهي ويمنع التخمة ويقوي القلب ويمنع الخفقان ومع العنبر والسكر تزيل الدسنتاريا ومع الصندل واليانسون تقوي المعدة وتسقط الديدان".

وقال ابقراط "إن في الكزبرة حرارة وبرودة وهي تزيل روائح البصل والثوم إذا مضغت رطبة ويابسة".



ماذا قال الطب الحديث عن الكزبرة؟

يشيع استخدام الكزبرة كتابل حيث تستخدم على نطاق واسع في جميع بلاد العالم. ويستخدم نقيع الكزبرة كعلاج لطيف لانتفاخ البطن والمغص وهي تهدئ التشنج في الامعاء وتضاد تأثيرات التوتر العصبي.

لقد ثبت أن لزيت الكزبرة تأثير منبه لافراز العصارات الهضمية وهو مضاد لرياح البطن وللمغص أيضاً. كما ثبت أن له تأثير مضاد للبكتريا والفطريات. وقد صرح الدستور الألماني باستعمال الكزبرة ضد فقد الشهية ولمشاكل سوء الهضم.

ويستخدم الصينيون الكزبرة لعلاج فقد الشهية وفي علاج العنقز والحصبة ومشاكل القولون والروماتزم. وفي الطب الهندي تستخدم الكزبرة لعلاج نزف الأنف والكحة ومشاكل المثانة والقيء والتطريش والدسنتاريا الأميبية والدوخة.

وقد استطاعت إحدى الشركات البريطانية لصناعة الأدوية إجراء البحوث على الكزبرة وتمكنت من استخلاص دواء من الكزبرة الخضراء له فوائد علاجية في حالات الربو والسعال الديكي.

لا يوجد مخاطر من استعمال الكزبرة وبالأخص إذا استعملت حسب الجرعات المحددة لها حيث لا تزيد الجرعة اليومية على 3جرامات على هيئة ثلاث جرعات في اليوم كل جرعة 1جم.

منقول

----------

